# What is this?



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was told this had medicinal properties if the leaves/petals were crushed and made into a tea but I don't know what it is used to treat or any other details.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I dunno my first guess was skunks cabbage but a quick look shows that to be wrong or at least none of the on line pics match what you have there. If no one jumps in here with the for sure answer I"ll dig out my feild book later and look it up.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Yellow Trillium
http://www.henriettesherbal.com/eclectic/kings/trillium.html
http://www.tnnursery.net/yellow-trillium-has-many-medicinal-uses/

This plant can be used to treat hemorrhages that is related to uterine fibroids. Native Americans used the Trillium plant to treat bowel disorders. If this plant is used as an ointment it is known to ease headaches, treat sunburns, boils and acne. Trillium has also been used to treat yeast infections. This plant can also be used to treat inflammations and skin disorders. Sometimes it can also be used to treat gangrene. You can find a lot of information and websites online regarding the Yellow Trillium. Pregnant women should not use this plant for any type of treatments. You also need to check with your family physician before trying or using any type of herbal treatments. The Trillium plant is used a lot to control and stop bleeding. This plant is also used a lot for infections such as respiratory and hectic fever infections. There are parts of the Trillium that has and can be used in treatment for diabetes. This plant can be used in treatment of tumors and ulcers when used as an ointment. This plant can also be used to treat diarrhea and can be used for bee stings and other types of stings from insects.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

It is Trillium. I had no idea of the medicinal uses.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm, with all due respect the plant pictured is Toadshade, Sessile Trillium, T. Sessile. See Petersons Field Guide To Edible Wild Plants. Camo2460


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks.  There's tons of it around and the idea that it was useful intrigued me. Now I know what I'm messing with.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Like many plants, it is confusing. camo2460 could easily be correct. Toadshade, Sessile Trillium
Use caution always!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That is possible, but it will depend on the color of the flower. I should have questioned that before I made the post. If he flower is yellow, its Yellow Trillium, if it is a darker purple color its the "Toadshade".



camo2460 said:


> Davarm, with all due respect the plant pictured is Toadshade, Sessile Trillium, T. Sessile. See Petersons Field Guide To Edible Wild Plants. Camo2460


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, plants can be difficult to i.d. without the flower.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think I've seen one flower before. Just the small center bud and the outer leaves get bigger... I've been following it for a few days, finding different buds at different stages.. I'll look for flowers more as they grow.. Thanks though.. That gives me something to base my research off of.


----------

